# My G35 audio adventure



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok, here is what I have going on; 2004 G35 coupe, rainbow germanium 6.5 comp set with cal25 tweet, rainbow 8in Xplains in doors, 2x JL10W6v2s, rainbow I Paul 4 channel, I Paul dm2000, infinity 4ch amp, cadence 2in mid/ tweet and rainbow 6.5 soundline coaxial.

I am using a kenwood dnx6980 h/u and an alpine pxa h700 w/ run and a lot of stp deadener.

All of the work has been done by my wife and I. This is not my first stereo but the first one I have installed and by far the highest quality/ best sounding system I have had.

I like to experiment and switch things around so there will be many changes.

I am a noob so I welcome advice, suggestions and opinions.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

More to come


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

More


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

Now I just have to get my wife to take pictures. When my son gets better we will have some garage time. 

I am going to pull everything apart again soon so I can add more deadening and 0 gauge cable.

I am starting to think I need to hook my rear speakers up. If I sit the way my wife does I don't need them but I sit back further and I can hear a bit of a dead zone.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a ton of ideas and a lot of equipment I need onions on.

The 8s sound great in the doors, I wonder how a shallow mount sub would sound in the panel beside the rear seat?

I am also curious about line drivers. I would need a lot of channels though. Which brings me to the next thing on my mind, I am starting to run out of channels on my processor. With a 3 way front stage I am using the rear channel for the mid bass. If I run the rears straight off the deck the timing is way off. My deck doesn't have t/a so I am in a pickle......

Any suggestions? 

Does anyone happen to live in the Delmarva area?


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

If it was me, I'd wait till I got the frontstage installed and dialed in. You may end up not needing rear fill. 
But I don't particularly care for rears, and I know some do. I'd just hate to see ya go through the trouble of planning and implementing, when you may not need it. 

I don't know much about line drivers, but I thought they were best for older units with low voltage outputs. What's your kenwoods output rated at?


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

If I sit up in the seats it really doesn't need the rears but I sit back kinda far and it has a dead spot. I like having the ability to turn them off and on. It really depends on the genre of music.
Don said the tru 8ch line driver was great. It is a little pricey for me though. If I spot a used one I will get it though.

Hopefully the ups fairy will come see me tomorrow.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok, after a long night with a sick child I am about to log some garage time.

I am going to use PVC end caps to make enclosures for a 2in mid and maybe my tweets. I am going to experiment with locations and mounting options.

My new amp hasn't arrived yet so I have to use a pos Sony amp out of my other vehicle.

I have enlisted my wife to take pictures of everything.

This will most likely be a long thread because I have to change everything at least 5 times, so stay tuned!


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

If the front drivers are aimed properly, you shouldn't have a dead spot. Maybe you should just play with angles/positions for the front stage to try to eliminate that. Also, the time alignment should really help to focus things from the driver's seat.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am playing with aiming now. The only time I get the dead spot is with the seat all the way back. The coax speakers I have back there are rainbow's and they are the best coaxs I have ever heard. It is a shame not to use them.

I turn them off if I listen to rock/live albums but they sound good on for techno/pop.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am done playing for the night. I have decided that I like the kick area better than anywhere up high.

The speakers I have been playing with are cadence zrsm 2in mid tweets. They make good tweeters but they are probably going in my jeep. They are good as a tweeter and they are very loud. I can't quite cross them as low as I want and anywhere below 2.5k the voices sound really bad.

The size of those speakers is spot on though. They fit perfect in the kicks and don't interfere with leg room or clutch operation.

Does anyone have a midrange driver that can play from 3K to at least 900hz lower would be better.

It needs to be a good match for a rainbow cal25 tweet.

Suggestions?


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have been playing with my stereo and I am really happy with the sound. I switched back to the 6.5s from the 8s untill I can get some more gear to do a propper 3way.

I am going to do my pillars but I want to find the perfect tweet, so I only have to do it once. I have been eyeing some great ones.

I have gotten pretty good at tuning, ecspecially since I was clueless a month ago. The best method I have found so far is to sit in the garage with the lights off. That way I can picture the band members aand their locations. I used this for xover setting, with in the limits of my gear, and then t/a.

I have found I like the parametric eq better but the graphic is nice to narrow down what needs to be boosted or cut. I write down the problem freqs and then switch to the parametric eq. I set the problem freq as the center and begin tweaking from there.

I read a few great articles on xovers. I did a lot of my tuning with the xovers. I only used the eq to cut what I didn't want vs boosting everything. With the exception of the drivers near their limits I like to use a shalloower slope. Ie, I have my tweet low passed at 3.2k with a 24 db slope, so I blend the mid with the tweet at 2.6 with a 12db slope. I seem to enjoy the way they blendd together like that. I used the same logic to blend the mids and sub.

My critical listening has been: the gorillas both lp and dvd, Dave Matthews live at red rocks, Zombie live and some Dj X, old Florida breaks rule. My W6's need a workout.

I have a few tricks I wannt try that I have been reading about, like difraction methods. I also have a list of drivers I want to play with to include dayton, seas and scan speak.

Don't get me wrong it sounds good now, but the 6.5s just don't have the power of the 8s. That and I have a sickness that requires me to take things apart. The car is now almost as bad as my XJ.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

OK, so this is your false floor...  

Are you thinking about doing anything different with those subs? Seems like they talk a lot of space.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes. Eventually I am going to build or buy a box that fits better. I have seen a very nice fiberglass box with the infiniti logo in the center. It is $500, I want to make sure that I have the woofers I am going to stick with before I put that kind of money or effort in to a sub box.

I really like the JL 10w6's but I may switch to a 12.......everything is subject to change.

The 10s sound great but I think that they would do much better with a little more wattage than the dm2000 puts out. 

I just upgraded to rainbow profi's with the titan 26 tweet. I just got them in a few hours ago. I haven't had a chance to start tuning yet.

I think my pxa h700 is about to **** the bed. So a new processor is the first priority. I just can't make up mind on which one I want. I really like the pxa h800, the ms8 and the dcx 730. I need to sell off some of the stereo junk I have cluttering the garage.

For right now I have the tweets in the stock location. I don't like it though. I want to experiment and find them a home on the a pillar.

From limited listening earlier I love the titan 26 tweets. The are so much more detailed and airy than the cal25s. The cal25 are great. The do really good with certain types of music. I love the way live and accoustic stuff sounds on them but they don't reach as high as the titans. I usually don't like metal tweets but the titans are great.

I can't wait until tomorrow so I can do some tuning and listening. I should get much better performance from both drivers. I can't wait to tweak the crossovers and eq.

After I recover from the speaker purchase and decide on a dsp I am going to upgrade the amps. 

When I get everything figured out I want to redo the trunk. I just don't want to put a lot of time, effort and money into it and then change my mind.


----------



## joemk69 (Dec 3, 2010)

You are going to lose some spl going from 2 10's to a single 12


----------



## duro78 (Dec 24, 2011)

That's funny I tune in the garage in the dark also lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

If I change subs it will be for a pair of 12s

Haha... tuning in the dark is the cats ass.....lol it really helps me get the imaging right. I think it boost your hearing when you can't see. Ecspecially when there aren't any other distractions.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

WOW what an upgrade switching to the profi's. They are just the regular profi vanadiums but the mid bass is awesome. I couldn't choose between the kicks are the plugs so I went with the middle ground. I am impressed.

The only tuning I have accomplished has been seeting the eq flat. I need to find crossover settings I like and then the tuning fun will begin.

My windows seem loose and rattle like hell. All the bolts are tight, any suggestions?


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

Has anyone ever sent anything off for repair? My processor is having issues and I am curious if it would be cheaper to fix it or replace it. I really like the 700 if for nothing more than the fact that I have it figured out.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

chaser9478 said:


> WOW what an upgrade switching to the profi's. They are just the regular profi vanadiums but the mid bass is awesome. I couldn't choose between the kicks are the plugs so I went with the middle ground. I am impressed.
> 
> The only tuning I have accomplished has been seeting the eq flat. I need to find crossover settings I like and then the tuning fun will begin.
> 
> My windows seem loose and rattle like hell. All the bolts are tight, any suggestions?


Glad your liking them, had no doubt ya would.
Give them some break in time and they'll be really nice. After about 10-15 hours they just seemed to settle in.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

I need to do something about the rattles. 

I don't know if I want to sell old stuff off or not either.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Have you been able to track down what exactly is causing the rattles? Panel to metal, wires, internal components, etc?


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

I think the car is starting to blow a part. Lol

The door card is one culprit. The headliner has a squeaky rattle. The rear view mirror has a buzz too. I have duct taped, deadened and stuffed foam in every orifice. I am considering a different grille for the doors that would screw the door card and baffle to the door metal.

Oh yeah the windows rattle too.....


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

I LOVE the profi vanadiums though. I looked really hard at diy drivers at madisound but after bugging Don I decided on sticking with rainbow. That and I like the customer service. 

If I could get the rattles to stop and my processor to act right all would be great.

I am going to send my processor off to some of my air force buddies to fix. I trust them more than alpines contractor.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

chaser9478 said:


> I think the car is starting to blow a part. Lol
> 
> The door card is one culprit. The headliner has a squeaky rattle. The rear view mirror has a buzz too. I have duct taped, deadened and stuffed foam in every orifice. I am considering a different grille for the doors that would screw the door card and baffle to the door metal.
> 
> Oh yeah the windows rattle too.....


I feel ya man, my headliner vibrates badly where it meets the windshield. But, I haven't treated the roof or anything, so it's expected. Lol I'm thinking of doing a little something with my rearview mirror too. See if I can limit the vibration in it...if I ever get some free time.
I've just been systematically covering everything with ccf and felt tape. It's the only way I've found to get it done when you can't find what's causing the noise. Clear silicone on contact points also helps. Pretty effective for plastic welds, and from stopping the press fit clips from rattling in the card.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am going to get some silicone and felt tape. I have been trying to convince my wife that a dash mat will be worth its ugly-ness in sound quality.

The weather here has been really cruddy. It is a warm winter but very wet. Rain is like kryptonite to me now. The garage floor gets really damp and doesn't help anything either. I have time its just hard to make my body cooperate. 1 energy drink + 4 hours in the garage = 2 days on the couch LOL


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Lol crazy winter here too. Middle of January in Iowa, and no snow... Wtf? Lol
It's he'll getting old man.. especially before your time. 
Ya know, they make some really nice looking dash mats now. The material you choose really chances the appearance for the better. A lot more choices, and options now a days.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

yeah, I have been trying to tell her that.

I still need to permanantly mount my tweets too. They are hot glued in place.

I found a pinch in the cable to my rux and the pxa 700 is acting right...for now. My wife thins it has an attitude. Everytime I get ready to pull it, it will do right for a week. I really like the 700, it just has gremlins.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

I only own Nissan/Infinity vehicles since my father has been an engineer for them since '82, but they are known for having rattle issues in the doors when people upgrade stereos. The door handle and the lock mechanism is usually a major culprit. 350z's seem to be even worse than G35's too. Luckily for me, I didn't put the midbass in the doors of my Murano this time around.  

If I were you, I would join one of the G35 forums and search for rattles. I'm 100% sure you'll come across multiple posts that talk about common issues and how to fix them. It is a much better approach to take than asking a "mixed bag" car audio forum (even though we all have the same goal of stopping rattles). 

I hope that helps and good luck with the install!


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks, I am a member of a few, g35 driver and vq nation....I use the same name I just lurk though.

You are right about the door handle. I found that packing the mechanism with grease really helped the door handle.

The car has just had subs and 1000+ watts for over a year now. New rattles happen every day.

The G35 is a great car. It is much more of a sports car than a luxury car. I had a sc400, it was very quiet and very slow when compared to the G. I may complain about the car but I smile whenever I drive it.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

chaser9478 said:


> Thanks, I am a member of a few, g35 driver and vq nation....I use the same name I just lurk though.
> 
> You are right about the door handle. I found that packing the mechanism with grease really helped the door handle.
> 
> ...


Well that's a good start then. A couple of things I did in my Maxima that helped were:

-Put butyl rope around the door handle and between the intrusion bar and outer door skin

-Tear butyl rope into tiny pieces and put them between metal door skin and clips for the door panel (door card)

-Put a layer of memory foam between the inner door skin and the door panel (door card)

I like butyl rope better than grease because it will help hold the part in place to prevent it from rattling, but it isn't so rigid that it will damage or crack anything. I like the memory foam because if you make it thicker than the gaps, the compression will help it completely fill the void to help prevent anything from rattling and will try and "return" to it's original shape just enough to keep positive pressure on the door panel.

Also, when you attach the speaker ring to the door, make sure it is either decoupled or hard coupled. Decoupling is the easiest way to help stop rattles, but you also lose a bit of low-end output because the speaker ring vibrates in and "uses" some of the energy instead of holding the speaker firmly and transmitting it. Hard coupling is just a secure mounting to the door itself, this will not have any losses, but it will also transmit the most energy to the door and there make things rattle more if the issues aren't addressed.

To decouple, I like using well nuts. They are commonly used on motorcycle windshields and are a rubber plug with a threaded insert. You put them in the door and bolt the speaker ring to them. When secure, there is a basically a rubber gasket between speaker ring and the door to...decouple it. You can get these usually at Lowe's or HD.

To hard couple, I like using rivnuts. A rivnut is basically a rivit with a threaded insert. You instell the rivnut in the sheet metal and now have a "bolt hole" to mount the speaker ring to. This will be the most solid connection you can get to the metal (outside of welding metal speaker rings) door and will be very solid. The downside, mentioned above, is that it will allow the speaker to transmit more energy to the door and will make rattles more prominent if they haven't been addressed. You can get a rivnut gun and "starter set" of rivnuts from Harbor Freight tools.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

What I did was put a layer of stp [dynamat] on the door metal, then a gasket of butyl rope, then the baffle (3/4 mdf) then I covered the baffle with stp, then a butyl rope gasket and then the speaker.

I like the ideas about the plastic door card. That is the main culprit. The headliner has a buzz too. 

I actually have to turn the mids down a little....never thought I would have that problem. The profi 6 has more and tighter output than the x plain 8.......really


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

My windows feel loose. I have everything tight bolt wise. It may be because there is no window pillar. I am wondering if replacing the weather stripping will tighten it up.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

chaser9478 said:


> What I did was put a layer of stp [dynamat] on the door metal, then a gasket of butyl rope, then the baffle (3/4 mdf) then I covered the baffle with stp, then a butyl rope gasket and then the speaker.
> 
> I like the ideas about the plastic door card. That is the main culprit. The headliner has a buzz too.
> 
> I actually have to turn the mids down a little....never thought I would have that problem. The profi 6 has more and tighter output than the x plain 8.......really


Try that first then. I bought a memory foam mattress pad for like $20 on ebay and used it. 

I can't completely remember the G35 door, but you may have some issues popping up from the pocket at the bottom of the door. They are usually a seperate piece and just plastic welded to the door panel itself. If that's the case, you can run a bead of silicone around the entire perimeter (on the back side of the panel so it looks factory when in place) and it should help stop any issues you have there.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

chaser9478 said:


> My windows feel loose. I have everything tight bolt wise. It may be because there is no window pillar. I am wondering if replacing the weather stripping will tighten it up.


I'm not sure about that one. On my old 300zx, there were bolts that held the window in place and there were bolts that adjusted the angle of the widow itself. You should have the same thing. If so, you want to adjust the window to an angle that puts pressure agains the weather stripping when close so the seal is tight, but not so much angle that the door doesn't want to shut (because that means all the pressure is coming from the glass which can break it).


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

That makes sense......a lot. G35s have a bunch of window isssues. I have had a time getting the drivers side right.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

Has anyone heard rainbow subs? I am wondering how they stack up against JL...


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

My new processor is in the mail!!!!!! Good bye crappy old pxa h700. 

I will be pulling the car apart to install my dsp 6 and fix some rattles. I will get some photos. I am stoked.

On another note my profi's have began to break in. They are really sounding sweet.

Pionkej- I am going to implement your suggestions. I will keep you posted on my results. Thanks for helping brainstorm.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

That's great man! know you been fighting that for awhile now. Pics pics pics! Lol


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

I emailed you about it earlier.....lol

I will get pics as soon as it gets here. I want to switch to zapco amps by this summer too. I like the reference 1000.4 and the 1100.1. They will provide a little extra umph...

I need to send you the usb drive I bought a month ago. I keep forgetting about it. I know your busy too. I need some new tunes. I am bored with my cd case.

I posted my germaniums and x plains for sale to offset the cost.

I had to go to DC the other day and my tweets cut out and only worked for 20 minutes. It was an 8 hour round trip........I ordered the dsp 6 about 30min in to it. Lol

I am going to start doing installs for fun. I just want to do about 1 a month. That will cover the cost of my toys. I only want to do high end stuff like ours though. I am trying to talk a friend into letting me hook her 350z up now.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, I'm sorry... Been slacking bad at replying. Lol was gonna post on you fs thread, but was saving it for bumping it up top... Honest. Lol

Really sounds like your enjoying your install... I bet you were livid when your tweets cut out on your trip. Know I woulda been..

Gonna change up some stuff this spring too, looking forward to it.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

I was pissed......lol I think the problem is in the cable to the rux. I may send it off to alpine so I can sell it.

Whatcha got up your sleeve for spring? Jl amps? A new rear seat for 4 12s????

To bad you live in Iowa. You could come help out.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hopefully my wife will like the processor I got her for valentines day....lol


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah worth a shot, as long as it doesn't set ya back too much.

Your pretty close. Lol hd amps, yes, but no quad 12's. Think I wouldn't have enough air space to give them. I'll make a new box for two ported. But you'll like this, gonna put in some platinums. Lol I'm stoked!


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

I bet. Platinums are the stuff. If I change anything it will be the platimum mid with the titan tweet. I love those tweets. I love the whole set.

I know your truck will sound sweet with those changes. To bad I have to imagine it.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Never know, some day we might line up a road trip or something. Stranger things have happened. Lol

Getting your zapco stuff in will be nice. You got the room for those monster amps? Lol


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

Funny you say road trip. This summer we are going to take the rv to yosemite.

I have plenty of room for those monsters.....I love the way they are set up. When I get them I want to redo my false floor and show them off.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Don't blame ya one bit, I'd show them off too.

That'll be a nice trip!


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah I can't wait. The trip will be nice too. We want to take a southern route one way and a northern route the other. 

The 700 is being a pain this morning.......tomorrow my new one should be here.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Updates? The zapco show up, had a chance to get it installed?


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

It sure did. I have it in. I am about to go outside and get my lap top working to tune. I am also going after a few rattles.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sweet man, let us know how it goes...


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

Here are a few pics.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

I put the controller in the upper glove box. I have been chasing rattles tonight.

I will say this.....the stereo sounds amazing. I can't believe how much difference the dsp6 made. That and my profi's are getting broken in. I have never heard a car sound so good. I have been listening to music that I have played on every stereo I have owned and it is like hearing it for the first time. I have been on a sublime kick lately. It just sounds outstanding. I have been having to ride 3 hours everyday. I have been looking forward to it and not wantinjg to get out of the car. Bear in mind that I am agoraphobic......the whole reason I put a stereo in the car was so I wouldn't dread going to the va so much.

I will never own anything but rainbow speakers from now on. They are just that good. When I throw in a cd it is as if cherubs swoop down and make love to my ears.....lol


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Really, so that's how ya feel...


Lol good deal man. Glad it's all coming together for ya.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

I was thinking of switching amps but I have decided to just add a tru ssld6I. I think that will do the trick. I also want to re wire things and build a nice amp rack and make everything pretty. I have everything hidden now. I think a nice fiberglass sub enclosure some plexiglass and neons will look good in the trunk.

I am going to take the laptop with me tomorrow morning for our commute and do some tuning. So far I have 2 or 3 1db boost on the high side. The rest of the eq is flat and it sounds great.

I am really thrilled with my 2 way. Plus 6 speakers is really easy to deal with.

Sealing the plastic welds on the doors with silicone worked great.

Anyone have any thoughts on l-r crossovers and bw crossovers? Preferrences?


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Where did you end up putting the tweeters? any benefits found with specific locations that you noticed?


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

Right now they are in the stock location. Mainly because that is where the first set was and I didn't want to leave big holes there.

Right now I am reading the "improve your sound stage for $2" thread.

I am thinking of making an orb....or just moving them to the pillar. They sound really excellent though. it sounds good on both sides too. I spend just as much time in the passenger seat.

The instrument panel does give a reflection though. I plan on getting a dash mat soon. Just because laying a towel over the dash does make a difference.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

So you have no electronic time alignment at this point? Did you try any other locations with a little demo enclosure or anything?


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a dsp 6, it has time alignment.

I taped the tweets to the a pillars. 

Before I do anything I want to get new factory tweeter covers first. I probably will end up moving them to the a pillar but I want to make a nice rounded edge and make it look really neat.

I am trying to get equipment that I plan on keeping for a while. Then I am going to re do everything and make it look neat. Ecspecially the trunk.

It sounds great though. Better than any other set up I have had.


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have been reading up on reflections. tweeter orbs just aren't practical.

What I am going to do is make felt surrounds for the tweeter and the area immediatly in front of it that isn't cover by the dash mat.

I am in the r&d stage right now but I will have pics soon. If you are familiar with the G35 stock tweet location, you know that the a pillar cups it. This causes a reflection. 

I have placed the felt, just to testit and it definately make a difference.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

chaser9478 said:


> I am in the r&d stage right now but I will have pics soon. If you are familiar with the G35 stock tweet location, you know that the a pillar cups it. This causes a reflection.
> 
> I have placed the felt, just to testit and it definately make a difference.


I know the stock location, as that is the stock location in the Lexus IS300, bubble Tauruses, etc. In my testing (in the Lexus) the car benefitted greatly from moving the widebander up into the corner of the a-pillar/dash area, rather than the door bezel/a-pillar area. 

Cool that the felt made a difference. I am looking towards a possible a-pillar install as well, we will see how ambitious I am feeling once I have time to get to that area of the build...


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah ambition is a major limitation...lol

I am going to do some major sound deadening this summer. This car is loud. I am thinking that spraying the wheel wells with spectrum sludge will make a difference.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey brother! Hope all is well with ya, any updates?


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey how's it going? I have been getting ready to remove the stereo. We have been car shopping. We have been looking at crossovers and mid sized suv's. I am not excited about a car payment but we need more room. Ecspecially for the stereo.

I have to decide what I want, then there willl be gear selection.I. am going to use some of the stuff I have now but there will be some new goodies.

Right now the toyota venza and the mitsubishi outlander are the ones we like. The venza would be excellent for an install. There will be a full build!


Other than that we have been biking a lot. How have you been? How do you like your new goodies? I am jealous......lol


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

chaser9478 said:


> Hey how's it going? I have been getting ready to remove the stereo. We have been car shopping. We have been looking at crossovers and mid sized suv's. I am not excited about a car payment but we need more room. Ecspecially for the stereo.
> 
> I have to decide what I want, then there willl be gear selection.I. am going to use some of the stuff I have now but there will be some new goodies.
> 
> ...


Glad all is well! Good luck on the new vehicle search.... can be as much a pain, as it is fun. 
Man, I'm loving the new stuff... wish you could hear it!


----------



## chaser9478 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, I wish I could hear it too! The venza could fit a 6.5 on the dash, ecspecially if I were to loose the little window. That xuv begs for a 3 or 4 way front.


I hate dealing with sales people. I know they have a job but....we have had our car paid off for almost 2 years. We need the room. My son is growing like a weed. Plus the wife has a few tickets so insurance is expensive. We have put over 20k miles since January so I don't want to chance an expensive repair. Being able to fit a huge stereo is a plus.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

chaser9478 said:


> Yeah, I wish I could hear it too! The venza could fit a 6.5 on the dash, ecspecially if I were to loose the little window. That xuv begs for a 3 or 4 way front.
> 
> 
> I hate dealing with sales people. I know they have a job but....we have had our car paid off for almost 2 years. We need the room. My son is growing like a weed. Plus the wife has a few tickets so insurance is expensive. We have put over 20k miles since January so I don't want to chance an expensive repair. Being able to fit a huge stereo is a plus.


Lol we're getting to the downsize stage. Two kids at driving age now, so the wife is looking to get rid of the suburban.

I'm working on her.... she said I could deaden the new vehicle.  its a start.

When you start on the new vehicle, send me a link to the log ... I want to tag along.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

chaser9478 said:


> Yeah, I wish I could hear it too! The venza could fit a 6.5 on the dash, ecspecially if I were to loose the little window. That xuv begs for a 3 or 4 way front.
> 
> 
> I hate dealing with sales people. I know they have a job but....we have had our car paid off for almost 2 years. We need the room. My son is growing like a weed. Plus the wife has a few tickets so insurance is expensive. We have put over 20k miles since January so I don't want to chance an expensive repair. Being able to fit a huge stereo is a plus.




Hmm want a CX-7 Grand Touring ?  Can have all your stuff in it and ready for pickup too ! :laugh:


----------

